
Ask HN: What does the first 90 minutes of your day look like? - biastoact
Insured by Daymond John’s ansewer on reddit, how does the first 90 minutes of your day look?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;IAmA&#x2F;comments&#x2F;7s8wup&#x2F;comment&#x2F;dt2ygg2
======
xet7
Wake up, drink some water/coffee/queal
[https://queal.com/en/](https://queal.com/en/) , walk to work room at my home
to my Linux laptop, code some bash/javascript/go for
[https://wekan.github.io](https://wekan.github.io) and Linux servers using
nano or Visual Studio Code.

------
biastoact
Late last year I started getting up at 5:05, driving to the gym while
listening to scripture, swimming, showering, driving back, and then starting
coffee for the wife, breakfast for the family, and lunches for the kids. The
exercise and alone time really feel like they slow time down and let me get a
lot more done for the rest of the day. But it is hard to get up that early.

------
db48x
Wake up, daily ablutions, start emacs, code.

